# Output of lshw

## mantoo

Hi,

got some questions regarding to the output of lshw

```
     *-cpu:0

          description: CPU

          product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 5

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: 15.6.2

          serial: 0000-0F62-0000-0000-0000-0000

          slot: Socket 775

          size: 3150MHz

          capacity: 3800MHz

          width: 64 bits

          clock: 210MHz
```

does that mean my cpu is overclockable to 3.8 GHz?

```
    description: Desktop Computer

    product: System Product Name

    vendor: deskcomps

    version: 1111

    serial: R158134214

    width: 32 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.4 dmi-2.4 smp-1.4 smp

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=desktop cpus=2 uuid=347F4356-0C47-DB11-B602-8E2601DF9E86
```

is there a possibility to chage those values, for example product- and vendorname?

```
        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 9

             slot: L1 Cache

             size: 16KiB

             capacity: 16KiB

             capabilities: synchronous internal write-back data

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: a

             slot: L2 Cache

             size: 2MiB

             capacity: 2MiB

             capabilities: synchronous internal write-back unified

        *-cache:2 DISABLED

             description: L3 cache

             physical id: b

             slot: L3 Cache

             capabilities: synchronous internal varies
```

cache 2: why disabled? is there any, but disabled or isnt there any L3-chache?

```
        *-usb:0

             description: USB Controller

             product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 10

             bus info: pci@0000:00:10.0

             version: a0

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=32 module=uhci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: UHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 uhci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@2

                logical name: usb2

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: maxpower=0mA slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

              *-usb UNCLAIMED

                   description: Generic USB device

                   product: USB Receiver

                   vendor: Logitech

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: usb@2:1

                   version: 11.40

                   capabilities: usb-1.10

                   configuration: maxpower=50mA speed=1.5MB/s

        *-usb:1

             description: USB Controller

             product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 10.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:10.1

             version: a0

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=32 module=uhci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: UHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 uhci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@3

                logical name: usb3

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: maxpower=0mA slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

        *-usb:2

             description: USB Controller

             product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 10.2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:10.2

             version: a0

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=32 module=uhci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: UHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 uhci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@4

                logical name: usb4

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: maxpower=0mA slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

        *-usb:3

             description: USB Controller

             product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 10.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:10.3

             version: a0

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm uhci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=32 module=uhci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: UHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 uhci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@5

                logical name: usb5

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: maxpower=0mA slots=2 speed=12.0MB/s

        *-usb:4

             description: USB Controller

             product: USB 2.0

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: 10.4

             bus info: pci@0000:00:10.4

             version: 86

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=32 module=ehci_hcd

           *-usbhost

                product: EHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 ehci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@1

                logical name: usb1

                version: 2.06

                capabilities: usb-2.00

                configuration: maxpower=0mA slots=8 speed=480.0MB/s

              *-usb UNCLAIMED

                   description: Generic USB device

                   product: Super Multi Rewriter

                   vendor: HLDS Inc.

                   physical id: 6

                   bus info: usb@1:6

                   version: 0.00

                   serial: P01060828064043

                   capabilities: usb-2.00

                   configuration: maxpower=100mA speed=480.0MB/s
```

why are there 3 different usb-speeds ? 480.0MB/s i guess are the backpanel mainboard-usb-ports, USB 2.0. but its said "8 slots" ... got 4 on the backside, 2 frontpanel-ports und a usbconnecter unused on my board... so i count to 8 (usb:4) ... but what are usb:0 to usb:3 then about?

thats it for the moment  :Wink: 

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

Cache: There might be a L3 Cache interface in your Pentium D, but there is definitly no L3 Cache   :Rolling Eyes: 

USB: information is exactly in front of your eyes   :Wink: 

- "product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller" @ usb[0-3] -> your 8 USB ports

- "product: USB 2.0" @ usb[4] -> your USB 2.0 host for your 8 USB ports

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mantoo,

Your CPU entries

```
          size: 3150MHz

          capacity: 3800MHz
```

mans that you have a 3150MHz CPU and the BIOS knows how to set up CPUs up to 3800MHz

Its not related to overclocking. If Intel cold sell your processor as a 3800MHz part, they would and at a huge price premium.  

```
    description: Desktop Computer

    product: System Product Name 
```

are text strings in your BIOS. If you want to change them, you need to make a BIOS image,

Do the changes, fix the checksum and reflash your BIOS. My advice is don't.

Your CPU has no level 3 Cache, so it shown as Disabled.

USB provides 3 speeds, USB 2, 480Mb/sec, USB 1, full speed, 12 Mb/sec and USB 1, low speed, 1.5 Mb/sec 

USB on your motherboard is provided as a number of entities termed "root hubs".

Each root hub has a number of performace parameters associated with it.

1. Each root hub can supply 500mA for all connected devices

2. Each root hub can operate as USB 1 or USB 2 but not both at the same time.

3. Often (not always) each root hub offers 2 or more connectors.

Thus you have 4 root hubs as listed in lshw and 8 usb ports.

The above restrictions mean there are some mix and match combinations of USB devices that should be avoided.

----------

## mantoo

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

> Cache: There might be a L3 Cache interface in your Pentium D, but there is definitly no L3 Cache   

 

my fault, i knew about a L3 cache, but on the mainboard ("As mentioned above, larger computers sometimes have another cache between the L2 cache and main memory called an L3 cache. This cache can be implemented on a separate chip from the CPU, and, as of 2004, may range in size from 2 to 256 megabytes. The benefits of an off chip L3 cache depend on the application's access patterns. " (wikipedia))... as this is just the cpu-info, ur of course right.

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

> - "product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller" @ usb[0-3] -> your 8 USB ports

 

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

> - "product: USB 2.0" @ usb[4] -> your USB 2.0 host for your 8 USB ports

 

just for me to understand... every of my 8 usb-ports is usb 1.1 by standard, and with usb[4] there is kind of an addon like boost to usb 2.0 for every usb-port?

~~~~~EDIT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mantoo,
> 
> Your CPU entries
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, that sounds logically  :Wink: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>     description: Desktop Computer
> 
> ...

 

yep, i wont do that. just was interested in where those information was stored. especially i thought my whole bios would be flashed by an bios-update; but seems there is some part left untouched, because those vendor informations are for sure not provided by asus and their BIOS-updates...  :Wink: 

thanx a lot for all this info  :Smile: Last edited by mantoo on Sat Feb 16, 2008 5:16 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *mantoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   - "product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller" @ usb[0-3] -> your 8 USB ports 
> 
>  *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   - "product: USB 2.0" @ usb[4] -> your USB 2.0 host for your 8 USB ports 
> ...

 

AFAIK yes, it's the same on my laptop (Dell Inspiron 9200):

```
        *-usb:0

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

[...]

        *-usb:1

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

[...]

        *-usb:2

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

[...]

        *-usb:3

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller

```

usb[0-2] are usb root controllers (UHCI)

usb[3] is the enhanced usb controller (EHCI)

----------

## mantoo

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

>  *mantoo wrote:*   
> 
>  *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   - "product: VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller" @ usb[0-3] -> your 8 USB ports 
> 
>  *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   - "product: USB 2.0" @ usb[4] -> your USB 2.0 host for your 8 USB ports 
> ...

 

thanks, its always easier to have a teacher, than doing self-studies sometimes  :Wink: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> USB provides 3 speeds, USB 2, 480Mb/sec, USB 1, full speed, 12 Mb/sec and USB 1, low speed, 1.5 Mb/sec 
> 
> USB on your motherboard is provided as a number of entities termed "root hubs".
> 
> Each root hub has a number of performace parameters associated with it.
> ...

 

so this is because i have 2 usb 2.0 external hdd's, an old laserprinter and my wireless keyboard/mouse-device connected to the 4 usbports to my ports on the backside?

so the better solution would be to connect my hdd's to 1 usb root hub, my keyb/mouse and printer to the next one and so on to ensure full usb 2.0 capabilities for each device being able to be used as a usb 2.0 device?

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *mantoo wrote:*   

> so the better solution would be to connect my hdd's to 1 usb root hub, my keyb/mouse and printer to the next one and so on to ensure full usb 2.0 capabilities for each device being able to be used as a usb 2.0 device?

 

I don't know, try it out and do some speed tests   :Wink: 

time for doing some self-studies   :Laughing: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mantoo,

Its not as simple as you would wish.

You must not mix USB 1 and USB 2 on the same USB root hub, or you get USB 1 speeds for all devices.

You must not exceed the 500mA limit for all connected devices or strange things happen. 

Read /proc/bus/usb/devices (really ugly) or

```
emerge usbview
```

to see your USB device tree.

----------

## mantoo

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

>  *mantoo wrote:*   so the better solution would be to connect my hdd's to 1 usb root hub, my keyb/mouse and printer to the next one and so on to ensure full usb 2.0 capabilities for each device being able to be used as a usb 2.0 device? 
> 
> I don't know, try it out and do some speed tests  
> 
> time for doing some self-studies  

 

well... as the speeds provided to me with my actual configuration im tooo lazy to fiddle out if there might be a solution giving me some more or even less speed  :Wink:  maybe with my nox mobo  :Smile: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mantoo,
> 
> Its not as simple as you would wish.
> 
> You must not mix USB 1 and USB 2 on the same USB root hub, or you get USB 1 speeds for all devices.
> ...

 

thanx for the advise... usbview is really cool. as it looks like, all my high speed devices are used with full speed, needed power is not exceeded even approximately  :Wink: 

so this leads me to some sadness again... im getting hard lockups when copying/moving data from/to my usb-harddisks... firt i thought it might be related to ntfs accessing with ntfs-3g... for my dvd-player  i reformatted the hd with VFAT, problem still remains... and because of my new dvd-player i thought id simply by a new ext. hdd connected to my computer permanently and using my old one as portable one between my pc and dvdplayer...

with my new hdd, formatted with reiserfs the prob still remains... lockups after about 2 - 4 gigs transferred... 

my disks:

wd mybook 500 gigs, usb (old one)

wd mybook 300 gigs, usb/firewire (new one)

when i realized that the lockups are not related to the fs the hdd's r formatted with i thought maybe there might be an usb-config prob... but, as it seems, its the config neither..........

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mantoo,

There is anacdotal evidence that journelled filesystems have problems on USB devices

That includes ext3, rieserfs and ntfs but not FAT32, which you have also unsucssfully tested.

Are there are signs of problem before hard lockups in your dmesg ?

Is the box really locked up, or can you ssh in from another system to look at logs ?

----------

## mantoo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mantoo,
> 
> There is anacdotal evidence that journelled filesystems have problems on USB devices
> 
> That includes ext3, rieserfs and ntfs but not FAT32, which you have also unsucssfully tested.
> ...

 

got a laptop here, but with a not working controller or HD... never had the idea to use with a live-cd  :Wink:  so im going to check if ssh is working after my sys hang up within the next hour....

----------

## mantoo

so, im back,

had to copy nearly 10 gigs, until i got a lockup... had my laptop running and pinging my comp while being connected trough ssh and trying to watch the output of dmesg... nothing special i could see... the, with the lockup, my ssh connection was hung up, ping stopped with the message "host unreachable"...

i hate this testing, because it nearly screws up my filesystem. i always have to reboot to windows to fix my filesystem... 

so, what can i do to get some logging information?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mantoo,

Thats looking like a kernel panic ... were the keyboard leds flashing on the crashed box ?

You could try terminal over serial, and hope you get a panic message or the new terminal over ethernet, which I know nothing about.

With either option you would need another PC as a terminal.

----------

## mantoo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mantoo,
> 
> Thats looking like a kernel panic ... were the keyboard leds flashing on the crashed box ?
> 
> You could try terminal over serial, and hope you get a panic message or the new terminal over ethernet, which I know nothing about.
> ...

 

maybe theres sth interestig in my kernel-config, but dont think so.. anyway: my config

ok... since having a keyboard without led's i forgot about the possibility to identify a kernelpanic by the flashing of the led's... got one now... 

as for the terminal via serial im gonna search, how to set that up... but first i have to reanimate my old barebone in order to have another linux box with a serial port...

thanx so far, ill give a report if ill have any news...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mantoo,

A few things in your kernel config.

USB and power management does not always play well together. Try turning off as much power management as you can ... any improvement.

VIA does not use # CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y, its been known to interfere with CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y, which is the USB 1 driver for VIA chipsets.

This is mostly grabbing at straws. I expect any change.

----------

## mantoo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mantoo,
> 
> A few things in your kernel config.
> 
> USB and power management does not always play well together. Try turning off as much power management as you can ... any improvement.
> ...

 

this sounds like a good approach to begin experimenting with... thx... first, of course, ill try without ohci; if thats not the expected result im gonna turn of power-management step-by-step...

actually there are just 2 things i dont want to do without... my cpu's/mobo's temp (guess it has nothig to do with powermanagement itself, but for example by running "acpitool" i got an information about my thermal zone, which, what i see now at the moment, has nothing to do with my actual cpu/mobo-temp.. have to figure out that too...)and the possibility of standby invoked by doing this:

```
echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state

```

i guess there r a lot of options set in my power management which i dont need and first have to find out about... thx again, u have been a great help to me  :Smile: 

----------

## mantoo

just was about to write that the problem seemd to be solved by disabling OHCI in kernel, when my system locked up again.... as i now connected an old usb-keyboard (to my front usb, seperate root hub  :Wink: ), don´t know, if its a kernel panic, because the led´s were not flashing... again pinging stopped, ssh hung up, nothing else was possible to be done... ?!?

im tomorow going to try a recompiled kernel w/o any powermanagement options enabled...

----------

